# Wood Raft floors



## BrownTrout (Jul 1, 2004)

I just purchased a 14 E NRS Raft. I am thinking of putting in a wood cargo floor so I can crush my beer cans with something other than my head. What are you're opinions on this matter. Has anyone seen success with this idea, or failure? Thanks in advance.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Back in the day, a handful of folks used to cut out the wrap-floors and put in plywood floors as a sort of predecessor to the self-bailer. Today lots of folks do a plywood floor above their self-bailer floors to keep the weight/strain/sharp corners from causing damage.


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

BrownTrout said:


> I just purchased a 14 E NRS Raft. I am thinking of putting in a wood cargo floor so I can crush my beer cans with something other than my head. What are you're opinions on this matter. Has anyone seen success with this idea, or failure? Thanks in advance.


We have a plywood floor that we hang from the frame, and it works really well. We ran webbing under the entire floor which helps distribute the weight, and loops up through holes in each corner to run straps through.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

success - with the correct thickness. Some people on the buzz have been using something called polymax (sp?) that may be lighter. Lots of rigging discussions on this here, try using the search function for flooring, decking, rigging, frames, games with frames.


----------



## poudreraft (Sep 21, 2004)

I borrowed a plywood floor on my last Grand trip and will be making one for myself before the next time I row. At first I wasn't sure, but after one day on the river I was sold. I would run straps under the floor to help support the weight as mentioned.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I made a custom fit beaver tail for the stern that works very well. I took a piece of plywood and cut it to fit the stern, one important thing you should do before you put a finish on the wood is caulk all the edges and lash holes to keep water from penetrating the wood. Don't forget a hole to reach the valve. I use it for heavy stuff firepan, ammo boxes, groover, etc. Extra d-rings for the inside of the boat helps for lashing. I tie everything to the floor then lash the floor down from the top, flipped last week and everything held great.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Stiff, you got any pics of your beaver tail to share? I roughed one out but am not satisfied yet, mainly with the lash points.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

caseybailey said:


> Back in the day, a handful of folks used to cut out the wrap-floors and put in plywood floors as a sort of predecessor to the self-bailer. Today lots of folks do a plywood floor above their self-bailer floors to keep the weight/strain/sharp corners from causing damage.


We had to use wooden floors, all we used was 33 foot bridge span pontoons to river run. If the rubber floors were left in and filled with water it would be like rowing an olympic size swimming pool down the river. The wooden floors were four sections hinged together to fold up for transporting. Than unfolded and suspended by chains and D rings attached to the pontoon. The wooden floor was raised about halfway up the 34 inch tubes, never touching the water. Oh, and only one boatman per boat rowing all summer long.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

BrownTrout said:


> I just purchased a 14 E NRS Raft. I am thinking of putting in a wood cargo floor so I can crush my beer cans with something other than my head. What are you're opinions on this matter. Has anyone seen success with this idea, or failure? Thanks in advance.



You are really going to add 30 or 40 lbs to your rig plus another level of rigging etc so you can crush beer cans on the floor?

Whats wrong with the cooler they came out of? I don't crush until end of trip. 

Problem solved. Send me the $100 and 8 hours you were going to spend on this please.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

B-trout I think you need one of these
Watch Beer Can Crusher Video | Break.com

Looks like it can be bolted onto the frame or floor


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I made one for my raft. I traced a template out of cardboard and then cut the ply. I routed the holes and then varithaned the surfaces. I did not add sand or salt as some people suggest. Another idea is to epoxy the rigging holes and then recut them, then varithane with a few more coats. 

The BIG drawback is that this "floor" creates a very big entrapment hazard. I had my foot caught under it during a major surf and was able to get it out before we flipped. The rigging to attach said floor also creates more entrapment hazards. Be aware of this if you plan to have young children or unaware friends or family in your boat


----------

